# Freebie, competition I think



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

If this is ok with the mods I would like to give a little prize away.

Mods you to can enter as you have no inside info on the answer, in fact anyone including new members as I am, can join in.

The prize is a new underseat bag, yep that one I cant seem to get on with, its off and staying off

This is the bad boy....

.

*QUESTION*

What car do I drive, make and model please........no engine size or economy figures colour, just make n model.............over to you lot and good luck


----------



## blade1889 (19 Aug 2012)

VW Golf


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2012)

Ford Focus


----------



## citybabe (19 Aug 2012)

vauxhall astra


----------



## Hawk (19 Aug 2012)

Hmm... A Skoda, Fabia?


----------



## ohnovino (19 Aug 2012)

Mark III flying car


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2012)

VW Passat


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Mark III flying car


 

HAHA........Close


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

mazda mx5


----------



## Octet (19 Aug 2012)

Delorean DMC-12


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2012)

i think a citroen picasso


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Aug 2012)

Lada Riva


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Lada Riva


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2012)

Flintstone car, given you live somewhere flat?

Or an MR2


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Some interesting cars especially the MKIII and The DeLorean, which does have a striking resemblance to the MKIII but alas.........no one remotely near yet


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

But being the generous type that I am, I will give you all a clue.........its 2003 and gold.......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Aug 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> But being the generous type that I am, I will give you all a clue.........its 2003 and gold.......



Yep, it's definitely a Lada, isn't it?


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yep, it's definitely a Lada, isn't it?


 
Them Riva's are worth a small fortune if you can get one in good nick......whats the 4x4 one called again as they are worth even more


----------



## Broughtonblue (19 Aug 2012)

Ford focus


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Aug 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Them Riva's are worth a small fortune if you can get one in good nick......whats the 4x4 one called again as they are worth even more





Broughtonblue said:


> Ford focus


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

^^^.........haha no need, well there is


----------



## Scotmitchy (19 Aug 2012)

Chevrolet Spark


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Scotmitchy said:


> Chevrolet Spark


 
A what..........does this really exist


----------



## fraser woods (19 Aug 2012)

Rover 75?


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

fraser woods said:


> Rover 75?


 
Close...............I nearly bought one of these, they are a lot of car for the money and have a certain class about them


----------



## beanzontoast (19 Aug 2012)

Is it a Rolls Canardly?





(rolls down hills, can 'ardly get up them)


----------



## WhiteWolf (19 Aug 2012)

VW Bettle


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

jaguar


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2012)

Volvo, maybe S60


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

Aha we have someone on the right line............but no model


----------



## Maylian (19 Aug 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Aha we have someone on the right line............but no model


 
Jaguar XJ?


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

x type jag


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

And we do have a winner, wheres that dammed drum roll smilie eh..........



ROADRASH


gets the bag


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! I just got that on Google, Roadrash beat me to it!


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

WAAHHEEEYYYY


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2012)

Well, I guessed not bad, seeing that I could not distinguish a car from a tractor


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

The Jag




Thanks to all who had a go and Roadrash pm me your address and I will get the bag off to you mate, well done

Pete


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! I just got that on Google, Roadrash beat me to it!


 sorry, i must have faster fingers


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2012)

the


Dangermouse said:


> Them Riva's are worth a small fortune if you can get one in good nick......whats the 4x4 one called again as they are worth even more


the 4 x 4 is called Niva i remember taking one round donnington when first released


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2012)

biggs682 said:


> the
> 
> the 4 x 4 is called Niva i remember taking one round donnington when first released


 was it the niva cossack


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

biggs682 said:


> the
> 
> the 4 x 4 is called Niva i remember taking one round donnington when first released


 
You took one around Donny...................aye, on its roof


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> You took one around Donny...................aye, on its roof


 yep me and several other people who worked at Lada dealerships at the time were allowed to try the whole range around donnington but we were not allowed to overtake or race each other !

my memorey serves me right in saying 1 got rolled on the 4 x 4 course , great days .

i managed to scare the sh+t out of my boss at the time by going flat out in a riva 1600 es so must have been doing about 50 mph


----------



## monkeylc (19 Aug 2012)

vauxhall meriva


----------



## David Garside (19 Aug 2012)

Rover 214


----------



## blade1889 (20 Aug 2012)

Is it an X-type Jag?


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Aug 2012)

It is Blade, unfortunately the bag was won last weekend by Roadrash who should now have it fitted correctly


----------



## bubbles3 (26 Aug 2012)

jaguar


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> If this is ok with the mods I would like to give a little prize away.
> 
> Mods you to can enter as you have no inside info on the answer, in fact anyone including new members as I am, can join in.
> 
> ...





Dangermouse said:


> If this is ok with the mods I would like to give a little prize away.
> 
> Mods you to can enter as you have no inside info on the answer, in fact anyone including new members as I am, can join in.
> 
> ...


ford fiesta


----------



## blade1889 (21 Sep 2012)

Is it a soon to be sold X-type Jag?


----------



## Dangermouse (21 Sep 2012)

HAHA blade, yup thats the one


----------



## david evans (21 Sep 2012)

Jag 2.1SE


----------



## Dangermouse (21 Sep 2012)

Behave will ya,s I havent got anymore saddle bags..........


----------

